# NKPS "Spinning Wheel Tour 2015"Farm 1881



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 6, 2015)

I Know...i know...its been a while..Ive definatly not been in retirement  ..just a very busy bee last year and spending time on the forums just didnt seem to get squeezed in... After a poke n a prod off PS i thought it about time i whacked a report up....so here you have it...

NKPS "Spinning Wheel Tour 2015" Farm 1881

Yet again i find my self sat in the green pea heading south towards the boarder with my co pilot and partner in crime PS.. We boarded good ole P & O and with in a few hours we hit foreign ground..We had about 9 hours of light and a list of places too see before darkness fell and our ferry back so it was "Mission on!!" coffee by the bucket.. roll ups by the dozen... and match sticks keeping our eyes open off we went....one of the places we wanted to see had been named farm 1881.. An odd place tucked away on the edge of a forest...i really dont think that i have ever been inside such an intriguing house in my life... little rooms tucked away on different levels that can only be accessed by ladders..and jam packed full with the strangest of oddities.. from the macabre to the down right bizarre... Anyways...less of me rambling on and on with the pics..Explored as always with perjury Saint and a crazy belgium buddy Stijn Brands...













These are framed photos ...they are called photo keepsakes...made around the victorian era typically out of memories to the person whos face is cut out and put into the frame with real hair jewelrey ect... 




Death Masks..made of wax and wrapped up in newspaper stored in a box amongst other macabre items..







This young man served on the vessel Algerie..below you can see the top of the ship




Comfirmation Day for a very important little lady




​
PS will tag his pics on to this ...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful as always from you two. .still loving that mask shot


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2015)

Woop, fab as always. Good to see something from you again.


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 6, 2015)

*NKPS on the road again!
WELL chuffed to get a mooch round this one, even if only briefly... We got rumbled! 
Heres a few from me...​*

https://flic.kr/p/qmVJrThttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qDh7zEhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qn6LeRhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/...
https://flic.kr/p/qDbmUThttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qBPX2Ehttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qDkYWihttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qmUmSzhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/...
https://flic.kr/p/qBeMuqhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qn9X9c https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qDqw3Vhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/...
https://flic.kr/p/qDwfxWhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/qqr2pChttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/pGBFgV https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/​
*Thanks for lookin in...​*


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 6, 2015)

very nice the both of you, each with a nice style and different take!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2015)

Great set from you too as well Mr Saint.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 6, 2015)

What's going on in Belgium? Does anyone live there anymore? Serioiusly though these are staggering, the death masks might be a first for the site.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 6, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> What's going on in Belgium? Does anyone live there anymore? Serioiusly though these are staggering, the death masks might be a first for the site.



i think the whole place is abandoned lol


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Fantastic images and what a location!!  I look forward to more from you both


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 7, 2015)

Fantastic work both of you! Truly amazing stuff. I also think the masks are a first! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 7, 2015)

in belgium, even the farmhouses are perfect, in england, that place would be ruined by now!

very nice pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 7, 2015)

Stunning images from both of you.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 7, 2015)

I've already seen a few shots but the rest are just as good! Great stuff


----------



## brickworx (Jan 8, 2015)

These are great, love your style of photos...very nice work indeed.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 12, 2015)

Hats off to you both!...stunning shots..


----------

